# Water softener salt for preps



## B2bKen (Aug 12, 2002)

I saw on a forum somewhere on the web, that water softener salt can be a good prep item for use for canning and curing. Anyone know details on this? Can it also be a backup for regular salt use too? I believe that we also need regular salt (with iodine) from the store too. Anyone got info about this?


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

*That was an interesting idea so I did some research. Here's what I found.*

*Can you use softener salt with food, such as canning or with meat packing?*
Although water softener pellets may be made from food grade salt, the pellet press process, itself, does not meet the criteria required to call the finished pellets "food grade". Therefore, direct application of pellets in food processing is not recommended. Other water softening salt products like solar salt, rock salt and brine blocks are not recommended for food application for the same reason.

Cargill Salt: About - FAQs - Water Conditioning

*My opinion is it's not worth the risk since it would be iffy at best and why take the chance wasting good meat or produce when it will be a precious commodity. *
*I bought 50# bags of regular salt at an Amish bulk foods store. You might check any of the bulk food stores in your area to see if they have or can get it for you.*


----------



## B2bKen (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the info smalltowngirl. I have Amish in my area, I'll check. Also thought maybe the GFS stores (bulk suppliers) might have salt too, so I'll check with them. Again, thanks for info.
Ken


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Or you can buy 50lb livestock salt at farm stores or elevators for very little, and in a pinch would be better than nothing. > Thanks Marc


----------

